
The U.N. now recognizes dzud as a slow-onset natural disaster - jmsflknr
https://apps.npr.org/mongolia/
======
coolspaz
It sounds like massive amounts of pollution is the problem, not climate change
as implied by the title of the article.

~~~
eesmith
Pollution was described as the immediate problem in Ulaanbaatar. It then says:

"Despite the toxic air, Ulaanbaatar is still a draw for many. Life in the
countryside is harder. To understand why Mongolians are moving away from rural
areas to urban centers, let’s hit the road."

That is, the population increase in Ulaanbaatar helped drive the pollution
problem, but _why_ did so many people move to Ulaanbaatar in the first place?

That's where the discussion of climate change comes up, with quotes like:

"Mongolia is a drier, warmer place than it was in her childhood."

"Climate change is degrading the pastureland further — through drought
especially."

"Mongolia weathered consecutive dzuds from 1999 to 2002 and again from 2009 to
2010, all against the backdrop of a drought linked to climate change."

